# Numbers off Panama City



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Anybody have any numbers off PC/Cape San Blas in state waters that they're willing to share? 

Headed over there this weekend to visit some family and friends, so might as well take the boat and a day of vacation to fish and try to find some scallops (my first for that).

Never fished off PC before, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## SLO-POKE (Sep 7, 2010)

jaksprat said:


> Anybody have any numbers off PC/Cape San Blas in state waters that they're willing to share?
> 
> Headed over there this weekend to visit some family and friends, so might as well take the boat and a day of vacation to fish and try to find some scallops (my first for that).
> 
> Never fished off PC before, so any help is appreciated.


I have a buddy that lives down there i can get some # for you i just have to get him off the boat for awhile. i know its late but maybe on your next trip ill have them for you.


----------

